
Show HN: Send a word get a word back - atum47
Hi everyone, I recently released a basic API that return the Part of Speech of a given word and also return another word with the same Part of Speech.<p>You can send up to 10 words at a time via POST request.<p>You can use it to create random sentences using an structure. Try with the sentence &quot;today is a good day&quot;<p><pre><code>    curl -X POST -F &quot;msg=today is a good day&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;victorribeiro.com&#x2F;pos&#x2F;word.php

</code></pre>
It will give you the POS of each word and a new word with the same POS.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;victorribeiro.com&#x2F;pos&#x2F;
======
ZinnZirconium
I love it! I love how your demo is curl and not a web page frontend!

~~~
atum47
Glad you liked it. You can also send it as json.

curl -X POST
[https://victorribeiro.com/pos/word.php](https://victorribeiro.com/pos/word.php)
-H "Content-Type: application/json" -d '{"msg":"today is a good day"}'

